# EU Bluecard - Germany to Italy



## krishna1008 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am an Indian national and I have been working in Germany for 10 months now, with an EU bluecard, but now I have a job offer to work in Milan, Italy. My questions are as follows:

1. Is it correct that I will have to apply for a fresh new Italian EU blue card?

2. My German Blue card is valid for 4 years, and I can become a permanent resident in 33 months, which is very logical and straight forward. But through my quick research I found out that the Italian blue card is only valid for 2 years, and you can get the Italian permanent resident permit after you have lived in Italy for 5 years... so what happens between 2 and 5 years in Italy? Will I need to apply for a second Italian EU bluecard after 2 years... its a bit confusing..

3. What are the requirements for getting an Italian Blue card. Is that language test mandetory ? which is not in case of Germany. 

Sorry for so many questions, but I wanted to do my own research and not solely rely on the companies HR department. 

Thanks for any help. Really appreciate it.


----------

